# how much bpc157 and tb500 will i need?



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 17, 2014)

ok so i have a hurt shoulder i am wanting to try bpc157 or tb500 or maybe both.which one is better or is it best to stack them both? and all so how many vials will i need say they come in 5mg vial.thanks


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 18, 2014)

um nobody can help me out here i am wanting to order some just dont know how much i will need.


----------

